# Help me be healthy in Beijing



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2003)

I am a westerner opening a restaurant in Beijing. Something along the lines of the healthy alternative, fresh fruit and veggie, whole grain bread, "alternative lifestyle" cafe (think Jamba Juice / Starbucks / your favorite local breakfast spot) Anyway I am looking for any good ideas or recipies especially in the breads, muffins, & pretzel area and the smoothie area. I have access to most all modern equipment, I need recommendations on a good quality juicer and what to look for in one and maybe some good ideas about some funky salads that are not to weird and simple to make. Any ideas or comments please let me know foenixfortean[at]yahoo.com. thanks


----------



## esther (Aug 24, 2003)

hey! well, ive been thinking about your issue and i hope its not too  late to share something. i go to this awesome vegetarian health food restaurant in jerusalem. its basically a small restaurant, you serve yourself, cafeteria style and then they weight the portions. they have three main sections. first one is stuff like quiches (brocolli, veg etc) wraps, veggie burgers, stuffed veggies (ie. pepper stuffed with buckwheat) and stuff like that. all whole wheat and all. and soups there too. next is cold salads, lots of raw veggies and dressings to make your own and also so done ones (shredded raw beets and carrots, brown rice with walnuts and raisins, chickpeas, a few really good dips) and then the last section is hot stuff, tofu, sweet potato and squash, ratatouillie sort of stuff, lots of hot veggie dishes. then, when you weight and pay, there is a  big basket of breads (sourdough whole wheat, sourdough rye, spelt, corn, whole wheat, all sorts) with herb butter. also, there is olive oil to drizzle, roasted garlic in balsamic to have with your bread, wheat germ and gomasio and stuff like that for your salads and a desert thing too, with all these sugar free whole wheat cakes. 
just an idea.  haha


----------

